# Rooster?



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I have 9 golden laced chochin bantams and we have had them for 3yrs and all of a sudden they are starting to fight to the point of injuring each other. Does anyone know why they are doing this all of a sudden?


----------



## blazinblake (Apr 16, 2013)

Pics would help


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Are they all roosters ? Has their coop changed?


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I would think that something has changed as well. Are they in a smaller area? One could have decided that they are not happy with their place in the pecking order and are picking fights.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

No, they are free range as they have always been.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Here are some pics of the worst one. He did have a bum leg but it's getting better. He has lost half of his beard.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Did he have the bad leg before the fights started?


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

No he was fine but mow he's all scared and beat up.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure then. Maybe they just decided to not get along now.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

if things don't change you could always put one in the stew pot, but that is up to you.



good luck
piglett


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

piglett said:


> if things don't change you could always put one in the stew pot, but that is up to you.
> 
> good luck
> piglett


 I don't eat my chickens, they are my babies.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

briannasellars said:


>  I don't eat my chickens, they are my babies.


like i said it's up to you

good luck
piglett


----------

